# DIY Enclosure supplies list please



## Bl69aze (Jul 19, 2018)

going to finally make a reptile bay stack (1 at a time) and not sure of all the items I need/ what kind of materials

Looking at making a 5x2x2ft enclosure out of melamine (?) with a globe and 2 sliding doors

Any help would be appreciated, tools aren’t a problem, my uncle is an ex carpenter and has all the doodads

Thanks 


Edit: I remember seeing a pic heavy step by step build on this forums but can’t seem to find it, if anyone knows where it is please link it


----------



## Scambria (Sep 4, 2018)

Hi, be aware that some melamine products contain formaldehyde which can off-gas for months, even years. I don't know the effects of this gas on reptiles but it isn't great for humans. You can limit this by getting good sealants for the edges or buying formaldehyde-free melamine. Most countries have legal limits for formaldehyde content, but some cheaper imports come from countries with no such rules.

Good luck.


----------



## Snapped (Sep 4, 2018)

https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/building-an-enclosure-by-darren-whittaker.76861/


----------

